# Hate At First Sight



## divadoll (Sep 11, 2010)

People always talk about love at first sight but how about hate at first sight? Have you just met someone and just could not stand them??!


----------



## flipshawtii (Sep 11, 2010)

I've had a friend tell me that one of her friends just looked at me and told her, "I don't like her...I don't know why." Lol.

In other cases, any discrimination can be a problem for people.

I can't look at someone and hate them unless they give me a reason to. Same with love and trust.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 11, 2010)

I can see it in their eyes.


----------



## flipshawtii (Sep 11, 2010)

Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I can see it in their eyes. They are probably a negative person all around.
I've thought of other reasons: because the new worker 'x' took your job, you're the new girl, rumors, etc.

Yeah there could be many reasons, they need to give people more than just one glance to see how their character turns out.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 11, 2010)

At work, its easy to spot those that are playing the political games... trying to move up, sucking up. Plastic people - fake, superficial, liars.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 11, 2010)

Well, we say "My blood don't take them." And I've actually felt this way before. But it wasn't a sight thing, it was after being around them for a short period of time, they just left a bad impression.


----------



## Tyari (Sep 25, 2010)

Yes I've had a negative reaction to someone upon first meeting them. Usually my first impression is right, because something will happen and I'll be like "I knew I didn't like them for a reason!!"


----------



## xjackie83 (Sep 25, 2010)

I can't say that I hate people--because I just don't. I think everyone has had the gut feeling where they've met someone and they know they just shouldn't be around them.


----------



## Tyari (Sep 25, 2010)

I agree with Jackie, I don't hate anyone (except Paris Hilton and Snoop Dogg lol, j/k), but sometimes you come across someone that just really has a vibe that you don't mesh with. I believe in vibes and energy that people give off.


----------



## Shelley (Oct 1, 2010)

A female friend of mine has this male friend I don't like. The first time he walked into the room, he didn't have to say a word, I could feel my blood boiling, negative vibes.

I still don't like him to this day.

He's now a nurse and when I had my last surgery he was working in the recovery room. Luckily he wasn't my nurse.


----------



## llehsal (Oct 1, 2010)

I have experienced this somewhat...but most times after hearing them talk or been around them for a bit.


----------



## perlanga (Oct 1, 2010)

Not really they usually have to talk for me to dislike them. You know people that cuss in every sentence or talk about going out and only talk about going out and getting wasted, it's irritating.

You know on second thought something really peculiar happened to me one time at French Connection I was waiting outside a dressing room waiting for my cousin and one of the male employees kept asking me "I'm sorry did I do something to you", I told him no why do you say that. He then responded that I was giving him a bad vibe and asked if I was angry. I said no, that I was just waiting for my cousin. At one point my cousin asked if I could get her a different size and I asked him. When he came back he said "I'm just gonna leave this here on your door, because I feel like I'm making you angry". Wth did I do to him, I think he saw hate at first sight in me!


----------



## Aprill (Oct 1, 2010)

I believe in hate at first sight. I can feel the negative energy off people when they are right there in my face. I can pick up on it online also. The ones that know it all and have done it all, the 'used to havers' and the 'used to doers'....never can get along with them, they know too much of nothing.

For the most part I can get along with just about anyone, but its that 1%...that very large 1% that stick out like sore thumbs.


----------



## Asocialisten (Oct 16, 2010)

As horrible as it sounds, I feel that way with a lot of people. It's easy to see when they're jus trying to be polite, but actually, they don't give a sh*t about you. It's the fake smile and the tone of their voices. Thus, I instantly hate them.


----------

